# Timber Frame Home - Upstairs Vibration during Wind



## cornwall (4 Jan 2012)

Hi,
I built about 5 years ago timber frame house external block weather proofing. Builder who had long experience of timber frame. It is a 2 storey house on an exposed windy site.
I know I unfortunately have problems with poor insulation as I can sometimes feel little breezes coming from electrical outlets. I have an other issue which I'm not sure about. ..On the upstairs during extremely windy conditions - you can feel vibrations on the walls and floor. What I need to know is - is this normal for timber frame ?- is it because the windows are attched to the inner wooden frame? is the load bareing frame (the timber structure ) under pressure from this? I would appreciate any comments. 
Just to clarify - it is not something you can hear - only feel.


----------



## threebedsemi (5 Jan 2012)

The breezes through electrical sockets are a common feature of poorly sealed, older timber frame houses (thus the current trend for an additional service cavity inside and separate from the main timber frame structure).
However the problem should not be as severe as you are describing. 
Pressurised air is getting into the cavity between your blockwork and the timber stud wall. This is usual as the cavity is generally vented to keep it dry in any case. The timber stud wall should have been pretty well sealed on its outer face with a continuous sealed breather membrane or vapor seal of some type. This may not be as well sealed as it should have been in your case.

Unfortunately its a difficult ptoblem to get to the bottom of without some digging around, I would suggest that air may be infiltrating the timber frame in the following areas: 
- The junctions between the timber frame walls and the first floor joists
- Around any walls vents if you have any
-At any other junctions or breaks in the timber frame wall.

The first step is likely to be to dig up any photos which you may have taken during the installation of the timber frame, and try to compare these to examples of 'good practice' which you can find on the net etc..
Then talk to the architect/engineer who certified the build for you, and to the builder/timber frame supplier, and discuss your problem with them.
If you arent getting any satisfaction, appoint a consultant to examine the house and write you up a report on the apparant defects, and proceed from there.

You should not be having problems to this extent properly and recently constructed house.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## cornwall (5 Jan 2012)

Hi ThreebedSemi,

Thank you very much for your kind reply.
The house was stick and build (not the normal  off site prefabricated factory modules) on site construction from  semi local builder who had a good reputation and had been in business 30 years or so with experince from USA in this particular type build. 
Ther poor sealing I could get over with some remidial work, however the issue of slight vibration on upstairs walls during severe gusts is a bigger issue for me. Do you think the load bearing\strenght of the timber frame could be comprised? These are vibations felt only to touch on the wall with the top of fingers and in bear feet on floor. There are of course vents as standard in all the rooms - which are a nuisance. I think I need a course in construction!! Thank you again in advance.


----------



## threebedsemi (7 Jan 2012)

Stick-Built isnt necessarily any worse than a prefab house Cornwall.
These vibrations are most likely caused by air, and if they are as light as you say I dont see them causing any short term damage.
However, you only have six years from completion to persue a builder under common law in some cases, and I would strongly advise you to contact him as soon as possible, as well as the Architect/Engineer who signed off on the build, to see what thy can do to resolve the matter for you.
if you are getting no joy from them, i would recommend having a survey and report carried out by a Structural Engineer with experience in timber frame, and persuing the matter from there. 
It is unfortunately not possible to offer any detailed advice regarding the long term structural issues which may arise remotely. 

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

